# Happy Birthday Scottish Lass



## Semper Fidelis

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 08-30-2010:

-Scottish Lass (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ruby

"*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, ANNA!!*"


----------



## APuritansMind

Happy Birthday!


----------



## puritan628

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Happy Birthday!


----------



## calgal

Happy Birthday Anna!


----------



## LeeJUk

Congrats! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Marrow Man

Happy Birthday, Sweetie!

BTW, I happen to know that hidden age, but I'm not telling!


----------



## Grillsy

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Marrow Man

Marrow Man said:


> Happy Birthday, Sweetie!
> 
> BTW, I happen to know that hidden age, but I'm not telling!



Oh, did I mention that Herschel Walker was the greatest college running back of all time?







I'll always have a fondness of the number he wore.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Someone is going to be in trouble...


----------



## EverReforming

Happy birthday!


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday, Anna!*


----------



## Scottish Lass

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## dudley

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JennyG

Happy birthday, love from Scotland!


----------



## Andres

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rbcbob

Happy birthday to Grace's mommy!


----------

